# Immersion Blender



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 1, 2021)

I've bought the Blendtec, but now I'm looking for a recommendation for a good immersion blender because mine is not sounding too good. Not looking for commercial grade as it's not an everyday tool, just something good to use at home occasionally. What do y'all use and recommend?


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Apr 1, 2021)

I have a Bamix 150 that I bought from Williams Sonoma many years ago.  I is one of the few non-commercial blenders that does not have a limited run time.   I have used it to blend 2 quarts of whole tomatoes into soup.  They are pricey, but worth it from the use I've gotten from mine.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 1, 2021)

I've been using a Kitchen Aid unit for the past 4+ years almost weekly with good success.  I had to replace the bowl processor (bowl with blade) due to my mishandling the motor unit connecting to the shaft and losing the spring on the blade?!   The speeds are constant, light weight when holding for a long time. Mine came with a whip, chop blade, motor unit all in a cloth bag along with a mixer cup with lid and the chopper bowl. Mine was a Christmas gift so I didn't pay attention to the cost.  This runs around $100.00.  

Amazon.com: KitchenAid KHB2351CU 3-Speed Hand Blender - Contour Silver, 8 inches: Electric Hand Blenders: Kitchen & Dining 
John


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 1, 2021)

I am sure you'll get more responses but I choose Brown MultyQuick 7 Immersion blender and happy with this device. 400 watt is more then enough for occasional usage. Not exactly cheap but I like it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 1, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> I've been using a Kitchen Aid unit for the past 4+ years almost weekly with good success.  I had to replace the bowl processor (bowl with blade) due to my mishandling the motor unit connecting to the shaft and losing the spring on the blade?!   The speeds are constant, light weight when holding for a long time. Mine came with a whip, chop blade, motor unit all in a cloth bag along with a mixer cup with lid and the chopper bowl. Mine was a Christmas gift so I didn't pay attention to the cost.  This runs around $100.00.
> 
> Amazon.com: KitchenAid KHB2351CU 3-Speed Hand Blender - Contour Silver, 8 inches: Electric Hand Blenders: Kitchen & Dining
> John



This is the same one I got my wife about 5 years ago.  She doesn't really use the bowls she used what every bowl.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 1, 2021)

I got a Cuisinart from Costco.  I like the variable speed feature the most


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I got a Cuisinart from Costco.  I like the variable speed feature the most


I also have a Cuisinart and have been using it for years now.  I use mine pretty often for Sauce's and Gravy.  Never had an issue


----------



## Bigheaded (Apr 1, 2021)

I have the Breville Control Grip Immersion Blender, they have 2 models. I have the one with the 6 cup food processor bowl. The food processor works pretty well, I use it a lot when I don't want to pull out my full size one. The other model's the same blender just no food processor.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions. Making sauces in the pot would be my primary use.


----------



## Bigheaded (Apr 2, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Making sauces in the pot would be my primary use.



The 2 other ones I've owned would make a big mess if you pulled it out or put it in a pot of sauce while it was on. Not sure about the others mentioned here, but the Breville doesn't splatter stuff at all if you do that.  Probably a whatever feature to people who know how to be careful, but for me it was nice lol.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 2, 2021)

I have the Kitchen Aid 3 speed one.
Amazon.com: KitchenAid KHB2351CU 3-Speed Hand Blender - Contour Silver, 8 inches: Electric Hand Blenders: Kitchen & Dining 
I've used it a couple dozen times. And it works quite well.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 2, 2021)

Great thread. I have a cheaper one and when I burn it up I’ll visit this thread. Couple nice links here for ratings. Breville looks good on both and the Mueller looks interesting too.  https://www.bestproducts.com/applia...w4rLvsXy8rGnR966h9jGCRfuuZW6Q2FhoCscgQAvD_BwE https://www.goodhousekeeping.com/ap...-aAIf_mdiX9IxgnP99llN9rKfdJt2U_BoC0sEQAvD_BwE


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2021)

I have a Moulinex,  not sure what we paid for it, but have had it for about 40 years & it’s still humming along. Although it’s not something we use everyday.
Don’t know if they even make them anymore.
Al


----------



## dls1 (Apr 2, 2021)

I've had 4 immersion blenders over the past 40+ years and all have been Brauns. Most prior units have been passed on to someone else when I've upgraded, and only 1 died, but that was an unnatural death.

Around 9 months ago, my wife received a package from Amazon, and announced that it was a gift for me. When she gave it to me it was a new Braun immersion blender, and I reminded her that we already had one. She then confessed that she had killed the older unit when she mistakenly (stupidly) put it in the dishwasher, cord and all. When she removed it from the dishwasher and tried to use it, the victim did not respond. So, she bought a new Braun MultiQuick 9, and I must say, it's phenomenal. 

It's a 700 watt variable speed stainless steel unit with a flexible shaft that moves up and down resulting in faster and smoother results than any other immersion blender that I've ever used. Also, by its design, the normal bottom suction that you find with other immersion blenders is minimized as well as the occasional splashes that occur. Additional attachments included with the unit were a whisk, masher, 20 oz. blending cup, and a 2 cup chopper. Additional attachments, if desired, are available. The base unit has a quick-release function for switching attachments easily, and rapidly.

The end result is that I use it much more than I have done with prior immersion blenders. Typically, it's used for sauces, gravies, pureeing soups, hummus, mayonnaise, salsa, etc. It also produces the smoothest mashed potatoes that I've ever made. While it certainly won't replace my traditional blender, a Blendtec, it's a good companion for doing a number of items that I might use the Blendtec for with comparable results, although on a much smaller scale.

Bottom line, it's the immersion blender that I have, and will continue to, recommend to anyone who asks. At $150 it's not cheap, but to me, for what you get, it's well worth the cost.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 2, 2021)

dls1 said:


> I've had 4 immersion blenders over the past 40+ years and all have been Brauns. Most prior units have been passed on to someone else when I've upgraded, and only 1 died, but that was an unnatural death.
> 
> Around 9 months ago, my wife received a package from Amazon, and announced that it was a gift for me. When she gave it to me it was a new Braun immersion blender, and I reminded her that we already had one. She then confessed that she had killed the older unit when she mistakenly (stupidly) put it in the dishwasher, cord and all. When she removed it from the dishwasher and tried to use it, the victim did not respond. So, she bought a new Braun MultiQuick 9, and I must say, it's phenomenal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. I’m going to check it out and probably buy one. I love quality kitchen tools. I had a Blendtec but have now settled into a Vitamix. Both excellent blenders.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 2, 2021)

dls1 said:


> ...She then confessed that she had killed the older unit when she mistakenly (stupidly) put it in the dishwasher, cord and all. When she removed it from the dishwasher and tried to use it, the victim did not respond. ...
> At $150 it's not cheap, but to me, for what you get, it's well worth the cost.


But can you put it in the dishwasher...


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 2, 2021)

Bigheaded said:


> I have the Breville Control Grip Immersion Blender, they have 2 models. I have the one with the 6 cup food processor bowl. The food processor works pretty well, I use it a lot when I don't want to pull out my full size one. The other model's the same blender just no food processor.


I don't have the food processor attachment for my Cuisinart.  I have a 6 cup food processor for the regular runs.  The big food processor was a waste of money as we only us it to spiralize squash in the summer.


----------



## dls1 (Apr 3, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> But can you put it in the dishwasher...



Well, sort of. 

With the quick-release function, the primary blender shaft, along with the accessories, are dishwasher safe. The body, to which the cord is attached, obviously is not. I explained this in length to my wife, and I think she got the message. So far, so good.


----------

